# looking for snow work in se michigan



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

hi, i am looking for work for my 7 yard dump this up coming winter, no plow on it, just for hauling.
also i am buying a skidsteer for my paving business... if anyone can use this equipment this winter let me know, located in westland michigan. randy.


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

anybody in se michigan.....::crying:


----------

